# Help! Where can I get a psychological report?



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi
I am having double donation in South Africa in July. I have a report from a counselling session I had at my fertiliy clinic over here, but it is only tick boxes and is probably not enough to satisfy the ethics committee of the clinic. I think I need to get a report from a Psychologist who specialises in women having donated eggs and sperm. I am spending everything I have and more (!) on the treatment and am worried about how much this will cost but I don't want to get turned down for treatment. Most of all , *I don't know where to find a psychologist who specialises in this area.* I would be so grateful if anyone can help?!
Thanks
Candee


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Hun

I'm not sure if i'm right in what i am going to say but  counselling will let you talk and will give the counsellor an idea of if you understand the consequences of donation and if you have thought it through properly. The HFEA are satisfied with the 'tick' boxes so i would of thought your clinic would be. 

You certainly don't need psycology!!  Can you not go back to the counsellor and ask her to write a report. 

Psychology is a whole different ball game., Counselling , like i said before just lets you talk about your fears, wories and usually lets you talk them through so you work them out yourself.

God luck


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Mini
Thanks for that - I am not sure what they want - they have asked for a psychological report, I have sent them the report from the counsellor but their
committe doesn't meet until 22nd May and I really need to order and pay for my sperm asap, to have enough time to get the importation permits, but I  don't want to do this if I am going to be turned down by their ethics committee! It is just that they have asked for a 'Psychological Report' that is
freaking me out! I am very happy with the decisions I have made and had a really long and helpful session with the counsellor which really confirmed that I was going down the right path. I have read a lot of the info from the donor conception network and I am comfortable with everything. TBH my worries are all the arrangements I have to make for getting the sperm in and whether the egg donor will stim ok and how long I have to wait to book my flight as the price is going up every week!!! Ho hum! No-one said it would be easy though, did they?!
Candee


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I know where you are coming from with the arrangements side, we are using donor sperm too and may go abroad of this one doesn't work, so i know it will stress me out! At the moment we are stressing (well i am) with getting funding for this one, they have to agree to do it in a weeks time! or else we willl pay  

some counsellers are psychoanylist (sp?) my manager is. If you google it for your area you will find one, they must be under the federation of trained counsellors (or something!!!)  You could book one with them, usually cost £40 an hour, or you could ask at your GP surgery for a reccomendation.


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

dear Candee
If you want a report from a psychologist--one thought-the easiest way to get a psychologist report done  quickly is go go private and contact the British Psychological society -they have a list of private  chartered psychologists -so you may find one who specializes in  fertility issues.
Good luck
louise


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Louise, I will have a look at the website, plus i have been pmed a contact in London.
Cheers 
Candee


----------

